# Barrio Chino de Lima



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Sé que se ha tratado esta zona anteriormente pero a ver si gustan estas fotos que tomé (por lo menos algo un poco más light que el thread de Los Olivos.)

Esta cuadra del Jirón Ucayali se denomina, como dice el letrero, la Calle Capón, y es el centro de la comunidad china de Lima.


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Algunos detalles que se encuentran en la Calle Capón.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Esto si que es lindo! El Barrio Chino me fascina!! Lindas fotos GatoNegro!


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Edificios de la zona, entre lo tradicional y lo turístico.


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Y por supuesto, siempre hay dónde comer y qué comprar, tanto para propios y extraños.















































Este restaurante, el Wa Lok, es el más famoso del barrio chino limeño. Una vez comiendo allí me encontré con Fernando Belaunde Terry, ya todo chocho pero degustando su dim sum como cualquier otro amante de la buena comida.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Muy bonitas tus tomas Gato, esos detalles son los que muchas veces pasan desapercibidos.


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Muy buena idea de hacer este thread, la población China y Asiatica es más del 5% de la población total del Perú. Lo que han contribuido es incomensurable.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Fìjate que das en el clavo con tu thread en el sentido arquitectònico de la zona. La riqueza e influencia de la cultura de la China en nuestro centro y en las construcciones que la rodean. Son cosas q vmos cada dìa cuando pasamos junto a ellas, pero que podemos apreciar cuando un forista como tù hace estas tomas. 

Es acaso el barrio chino otro estilo arquitectònico del perú????


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Ni hao! Me alegro que hayan gustado las fotos.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que bonito! Nuestro pedacito de la China.


----------



## friendLima (Jun 21, 2004)

*Muy buenas fotos ! merece un thread internacional!*

que buenas tomas del barrio Chino.


----------



## antofasky (Dec 20, 2004)

ajaj esta re pintoresco ese barrio ..si voy a Lima definitivamente lo visitare!


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

en realidad en si... la pequeña calle capon si me gusta pero los alrededores no me gustan mucho es una zona desordenada...


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Es cierto que es una zona desordenada, pero para algunos (y hago hincapié en lo de 'algunos') que vivimos en países recontra ordenados hasta el máximo detalle, un poco de desorden nos viene bien.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

esta muy lindo el barrio chino ta mejor q antes 
grax por las fotos!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

como en China (asi se siente)


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Por las fotos uno puede decir que se ve muy bien. He ido varias a esa zona y en serio sí han puesto orden en gran parte pero no está del todo bien ya que en las zonas que están cerca al mercado central está hecho un desorden e incomoda pasar por ahi; sin embargo, la zona misma donde están los restaurantes y locales de venta de productos chinos están mejorando bastante.


----------



## espectador (Jan 4, 2005)

Los envidio, debe ser increible tener un barrio chino en tu propia ciudad.
¿Qué tan grande es ese barrio?¿cuántas personas calculan viven allí?


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

A mí siempre me ha gustado como los bancos en esta zona, tienen sus nombres en caracteres chinos. Gracias por las fotos, esta colaboración esta bravaza kay:


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

espectador said:


> Los envidio, debe ser increible tener un barrio chino en tu propia ciudad.
> ¿Qué tan grande es ese barrio?¿cuántas personas calculan viven allí?


No todos los que viven ahi son chinos, es más una zona comercial...y tal vez turística


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Es que en realidad los chinos viven dispersos por todo Lima, en el Rimac los chifas se concentran en las avenidas Alcazar y Tarapaca, alli hay bastantes chinos, asi mismo en Lince alrededor del Mercado modelo, y asi en muchos otros distritos.


----------



## joelAqp (Aug 29, 2009)

Chevere el barrio chino de Lima... Me gustaría darme una vuelta allí alguien puede decirme donde queda para ir a conocerlo 
Saludoskay:


----------

